
Why Switzerland? (2007) - kick
https://www.fourmilab.ch/documents/pourquoi_la_suisse/
======
rajeck
I don't know all the pros and cons of living in Switzerland - but its flag is
a big plus...

~~~
BerislavLopac
It's also a red flag, so I'm not so sure...

------
CaptainZapp
_half the population lives in the greater Zürich area._

Probably 4 million people would disagree with this assemssment.

Switzerland has a population of ca. 8.5M, of which (roughly) 6 Million are in
the German speaking region. The greater Zurich area consists of ca. 1.3
Million inhabitants.

A Basler, or a person from Berne may feel a bit offended, despite the fact
that a lot of people from other parts of the country commute to Zurich to
work.

Edit to add: THose are today's numbers. But the relations are not very
different from 2007.

------
Foobar8568
Can we stop with the Switzerland IT hype?

Switching jobs take months before even getting interviews, bunch of useless
people in all layers of hierarchy only good to believe the jumbo marketing
crap from consultancy 100 times worse than Accenture.

And don't get me started on xenophobia or the place of woman in society.

~~~
codesushi42
_And don 't get me started on xenophobia or the place of woman in society._

Exactly. Moving to Switzerland is only a reasonable option if you (and your
family) are white.

~~~
CHsurfer
Switzerland is definitely not perfect in this respect but I see a lot of
evidence that it’s a good option even if you are not a white mail, which I am
(for context). First, my wife is an Iranian Born French citizen and she is now
VP of Technology at a 500 person energy company. She wouldn’t leave
Switzerland for anything. Also, I work with many Indian colleagues who are
very happy to be here.

I’m not saying their lives are perfect and they don’t suffer from racism and
prejudice but on the whole Switzerland is a very much a net positive for them.

~~~
guessmyname
> _[…] even if you are not a white mail, which I am (for context)_

You are… what?

------
s3nnyy
The difference to the rest of Europe became even bigger over the last 12
years.

I am a self employed tech recruiter here in Zurich and I can say that more and
more people want to come here.

Taxes are low, salaries high and things costs less than one thinks. I run
[https://coderfit.com](https://coderfit.com) and connect programmers with jobs
in Zurich for a living. (I programmed for money before, so I know the market
from many sites.) If, you want to move here find my email in my HN handle.

------
Bootwizard
He's living my dream. I feel trapped here in the US.

~~~
keyle
Make a move! or get on with the program. Whining about it online won't get you
there. I swapped side of the world at 21 and never looked back.

~~~
snagglegaggle
It's really hard _to_ move, especially without a degree. Your residency is
tied to your job and you often need something lined up before you go. Even if
you have a degree and can obtain residency showing up and expecting employment
isn't realistic.

For context I have no degree and I almost made it with a German company.
Someone accused me of being racist and I was fired within the hour. Killed any
idea that Europeans are actually more accepting or tolerant.

